# Skype



## rickzski

Does anyone know if Skype works in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Download it before coming. And skype out to a phone number doesnt work often. Sometimes it will but is hit or miss. I think du works more often the etisilat. Computer to computer works fine. Because incoming is free on cell phones, you can set up your skype to forward to your cell phone and people can call you here. I use yahoo voice as is just a little cheaper and having a number through them is cheaper then one thru skype.


----------



## rickzski

Great info! Thanks again!


----------



## siwlan

*FB chat*



Jynxgirl said:


> Download it before coming. And skype out to a phone number doesnt work often. Sometimes it will but is hit or miss. I think du works more often the etisilat. Computer to computer works fine. Because incoming is free on cell phones, you can set up your skype to forward to your cell phone and people can call you here. I use yahoo voice as is just a little cheaper and having a number through them is cheaper then one thru skype.


Does FB chat or yahoo is okay to use there? msn too.


----------



## cmajewsk

siwlan said:


> Does FB chat or yahoo is okay to use there? msn too.


Yes those work fine for me. Along the Skype front - realize if you want to call a 1-800/866 number for free (like your US bank, or a US based company - where you can spend copious amounts of time on hold) it will not work. The only way I was able to call a 1-800 number via Skype for free was by utilizing a VPN so that my IP address was that of a US-based host. Tying up loose ends in the States (especailly with my old cable company and such), would have cost me a fortune in AED, had I not been able to use Skype's free 800 calling.


----------



## iansari

You need a VPN (virtual private network) to get Skype to phone to work in the UAE. VOIP is not technically legal in the UAE. So Etisalat and Du have filters installed that essentially inspect your internet data. If the filters detect a VOIP call (specifically computer to regular phone type connections) they block it.
A VPN helps to encrypt your traffic so that the filters cant figure out what you are doing and so cant block your calls.
So best thing is to sign up for a vpn software (you can also download free one like hotspot shield) before coming here and you'll be able to do skype to phone just fine.
Skype to Skype works without any issues btw (and so do all other such services like Gtalk etc). Issue is only PC to phone.


----------



## sleepyjim

I use Skype on home comp and Iphone, both via VPN, best thing is VPN, you will be amazed at the non porn sites blocked......


----------



## Anondo3

Yes, Skype does work in Abudhabi. If it is not working for you, switch over to alternatives like Zoom, R-HUB web video conferencing servers, Webex etc. These are easy to use and work well globally.


----------

